# Ebikes



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried one out-I would love to so am going to try and find somewhere that rents them

I like the idea of still getting the exercise of pedalling a bike as normal yet having a little bit of assistance on the hills

Anyone sharing any experience would be most welcome


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Rabbitcat said:


> Has anyone ever tried one out-I would love to so am going to try and find somewhere that rents them
> 
> I like the idea of still getting the exercise of pedalling a bike as normal yet having a little bit of assistance on the hills
> 
> Anyone sharing any experience would be most welcome


I see they are around 500€ upwards on Amazon. I have no experience but am very interested because I am planning to live in a hilly area (Alcaucín). When looking for a house there on AirBnB. the host had 2 - for him and his wife. He swore by them.

Do you know if they have the power to climb steep inclines?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Has anyone ever tried one out-I would love to so am going to try and find somewhere that rents them
> 
> I like the idea of still getting the exercise of pedalling a bike as normal yet having a little bit of assistance on the hills
> 
> Anyone sharing any experience would be most welcome


If ebike = electric bike OH has one and is _encantado _(he's Spanish so he really *does* say encantado if you ask him!)
We live in a very bikeable area, but to go the few kms to the train station is hill, hill, hill. As his journey to work everyday is bike train bike and we are not getting any younger and I (quite rightly) have the car, the electric bike was the answerSave
Save​


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If ebike = electric bike OH has one and is _encantado _(he's Spanish so he really *does* say encantado if you ask him!)
> We live in a very bikeable area, but to go the few kms to the train station is hill, hill, hill. As his journey to work everyday is bike train bike and we are not getting any younger and I (quite rightly) have the car, the electric bike was the answerSave
> Save​


When you say hill, how capable are they?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I was impressed with the advert for this one on tv. There's a video here:
Electric Bike | Electric Bicycle | eBike - Gtech
I have seen similar ones for sale in MediaMarkt. As one who only likes going down hills on bicycles, it looks wonderful.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Has anyone ever tried one out-I would love to so am going to try and find somewhere that rents them
> 
> I like the idea of still getting the exercise of pedalling a bike as normal yet having a little bit of assistance on the hills
> 
> Anyone sharing any experience would be most welcome


A friend's 86-year-old father has had one for the past five years and he rides it almost every day. He bought it second-hand and after a few months the battery died and the cost of the replacement was a bit of a shock - I think, from memory, about €500! But he loves the bike and it certainly enables him to go into town when he wants. He previously used a push bike but the hills became too much for him.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> When you say hill, how capable are they?


I wouldn't like to say as I don't ride it myself and I can't gauge hill size very well...


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

When you say that the bike is electric does that mean you plug it in at home and use an incredibly long cable.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If ebike = electric bike OH has one and is _encantado _(he's Spanish so he really *does* say encantado if you ask him!)
> We live in a very bikeable area, but to go the few kms to the train station is hill, hill, hill. As his journey to work everyday is bike train bike and we are not getting any younger and I (quite rightly) have the car, the electric bike was the answerSave
> Save​


That's good to know. I just started a job in Pozuelo and can do the journey on push bike in a bit over an hour. Which is ok for returning from work, but I don't want to get sweaty on the way to work. I've been looking into buying an electric bike but my main concern is being able to leave it somewhere secure. That and the initial price of course.

I'm going to see how I go with the push bike this summer (I can take it to work on the cercanias) and if it works out I think I'll splash out. These could be a game changer. Now if only the council could lay down some genuine cycle lanes in central Madrid....


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

ss-suffolk said:


> When you say hill, how capable are they?


This one seems to handle Mont Ventoux well enough (the battery ran out near the summit)






I think EU laws mean the electric motor stops helping at speeds above 25km/h, but up to that speed you should be able to "put your feet up" I guess. The less you pedal the shorter tha battery life of course.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> That's good to know. I just started a job in Pozuelo and can do the journey on push bike in a bit over an hour. Which is ok for returning from work, but I don't want to get sweaty on the way to work. I've been looking into buying an electric bike but my main concern is being able to leave it somewhere secure. That and the initial price of course.
> 
> I'm going to see how I go with the push bike this summer (I can take it to work on the cercanias) and if it works out I think I'll splash out. These could be a game changer. Now if only the council could lay down some genuine cycle lanes in central Madrid....


OH doesn't have any problem of where to leave it at work, but it has taken over one of our downstairs rooms... 
He takes it on cercanias at rush hour with little problem, but I think there are limits as to how many bikes can be on the trains, so that's something to check out. Another thing - I can't physically lift the damn thing. It weighs a ton and you know that sometimes there are big steps up to the train in Madrid, so you may have to factor that in too.
It's certainly cheaper than getting another car!
PS The getting sweaty going into work is definitely something that needs to be considered.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> When you say that the bike is electric does that mean you plug it in at home and use an incredibly long cable.


Perhaps you don't use a long cable, but are limited to being near the home. ;-)


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Chopera said:


> This one seems to handle Mont Ventoux well enough (the battery ran out near the summit)
> 
> Climbing Mont Ventoux on an ebike FAST - YouTube
> 
> I think EU laws mean the electric motor stops helping at speeds above 25km/h, but up to that speed you should be able to "put your feet up" I guess. The less you pedal the shorter tha battery life of course.


Thanks. Very interesting and it looks like they are ideal for the job. Especially as the climate is excellent in Andalucía.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OH got one of these jobbies
Quipplan
on sale here
https://www.quipplan-mobility.com/soporte/puntos-de-venta/


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OH got one of these jobbies
> Quipplan
> on sale here
> https://www.quipplan-mobility.com/soporte/puntos-de-venta/


Hahaha! Duh! I have just realised that OH means "Other Half"

So you reckon these Quip[lan bikes are good?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ss-suffolk said:


> Hahaha! Duh! I have just realised that OH means "Other Half"
> 
> So you reckon these Quip[lan bikes are good?


Wel, he's really happy with it.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wel, he's really happy with it.


I understand. Thank you. I think you will agree with me - it is important that the "OH" is always kept happy!

I see there is a shop selling these folding bikes in Leiston, Suffolk. Only about 1 hour from where we live. I think the OH (boss) and I must have a look. Thanks again.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Is that one hour by electric bike ?


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Is that one hour by electric bike ?


Hahaha! At the moment, by car. Do you know anything about the Quipplan e-bikes?


----------



## Spyderman (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello. I've had a look at these, a friend has bought one (£900!!!) it's a mountain bike style, with five settings, depending on terrain. She had big problems with the first one, it would suddenly lose power, and they are extremely heavy to manipulate, compared to a conventional bike. Eventually they replaced hers, and she's very happy with it. They still tempt me, but they're 'new' as yet, and you get what you pay for. Don't know if this helps.


----------

